# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Κάμερες

## νοχ

Πρόβλημα 1
Δύο κάμερες είναι συνδεδεμένες με ethernet με switch port 5 θυρών TP-LINK που συνδέεται με ethernet μe το router. Η μία κάμερα λειτουργεί κανονικά μεταδίδοντας συνεχή εικόνα. Η άλλη λειτουργεί 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα, αποσυνδέεται για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, ξανασυνδέεται κ.ο.κ. 
Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Πρόβλημα 2
Ενώ τις κάμερες βλέπω στον Η/Υ, στο laptop ενώ συνδέονται δεν εμφανίζεται εικόνα. Και τα δύο τρέχουν win10. Στο κινητό είναι ο/κ.

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Έλεγξε προσεκτικά την καλωδίωση της 2ης κάμερας που σου κάνει τα disconnections και αφού βεβαιωθείς ότι καλωδιακά είναι ΟΚ, αν μπορείς αντικατέστησέ την με μια άλλη να δεις αν κάνει τα ίδια. Τώρα εφόσον σε Η/Υ και κινητό εμφανίζονται όλα κανονικά, τσέκαρε στο laptop αν έχει κάνει τα updates στο λογισμικό παρακολούθησης και τα settings καθώς και αν έχεις καμία περίεργη ρύθμιση στο firewall που κόβει την εικόνα.

----------

